
Google says rogue vendor violated guidelines - pottersbasilisk
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-infowars-untrustworthy-site-mike-cernovich2017-4
======
evilDagmar
Considering how little attention Alex Jones pays to reality, it seems pretty
reasonable to call it "low-quality"... Although I understand that
categorization is generally reserved from content farms choking to death on
ads.

